# 7 Zip



## Eileen Henderso (Jun 18, 2012)

Can anyone advise if FREE 7 Zip is safe to use?


----------



## Kharayo (Jun 9, 2012)

I reckon it is. I've been using for home and work.


----------



## Eileen Henderso (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Kharayo. I don't usually download anything unless a computer tech guy/lady has agreed it first but since that costs money I'm trying to get a handle on being brave. Once again thanks for your comment.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

7 zip is a wonderfully Free Zipping program.


----------

